# Ailanthus Canker Disease



## DBH (Aug 14, 2007)

We're seeing a lot of ailanthus trees dying of a canker disease in the Boston, MA area, but have seen nothing about it in the literature.
Anybody heard anything about this?


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 14, 2007)

You are worried about a disease that kills ailanthus? One of the most problematic and invasive tree species, I would think anything that eradicates them would be welcome.


----------



## ATH (Aug 14, 2007)

my though exactally twins! I know people who would pay big money for such a disease!

To answer the OP though, I have not heard of a canker specific to ailanthus.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 14, 2007)

ATH said:


> my though exactally twins! I know people who would pay big money for such a disease!



No kidding! I'd gladly take some samples to test on some of my ailanthus problem.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 20, 2007)

You have no frickin' idea how much my heart jumped when I saw the title of this thread!!

I've never heard of one either, so I immediately googled for one...this was about all I found:

http://www.invasive.org/weeds/asian/ailanthus.pdf

Among the three great evils in the world, I consider ailanthus to be number three, immediately behind light beer and the University of Georgia.

I've found the best way to cure an ailanthus problem is to inoculate them with 70cc's of Jonsered.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 20, 2007)

Woodie said:


> I've found the best way to cure an ailanthus problem is to inoculate them with 70cc's of Jonsered.



True, but even then they require frequent boosters of Garlon and/or the FS200...


----------

